# Is it hot yet where you live? I am melting



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Melting, I am melting.   

I thought it was bad lately with being at upper 90's, 98 today with. Tomorrow will be 106   and the rest of the week it will be about the same, 102, 104 etc. Won't "cool" down until mid next week down to a whooping 99  

My sun shield mirrors have fallen out of my car. Just fell on the seat, glue is melted. Some of the plastic on the sides and the ceiling cover thingy in my car is lifting too. My car is in full sun all day.  

Only thing that is happy are my peppers. I have 3 earthboxes full growing on my balcony and stairs. 

Poor squirrels are just laying around on my chairs. I go outside for 1 minute and my hair and clothes are sticking on my like I just did a run. 

My air conditioning is so old in this place, I am lucky to get temp to 79-80 upstairs. Can't get it lower than 77 downstairs. And starting at the 100 mark, our electric company gets to turn off our AC  from 3-7pm for 10 minutes out of each hour. Doesn't sound like much unless you have a crappy AC like I do.  

How is it everywhere else? Can you cook eggs yet on your sidewalk?


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Oh, man, that sounds awful.    I'd like to commiserate, but it's topping out at 90-92 where we are (not that I'm complaining!) 

Of course, before this, I lived for ten years in Las Vegas, so I totally get the 100+ thing.  The only bad thing is when we hit 100 here (and we will) and the humidity is high.  That is *so much worse* than the same temperature out there in the desert.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, we are in a high humidity area here too. I can handle hot dry heat, but here its always so wet and hot. I am in San Antonio. 

Just can't really do anything outside in this heat. Can't even sit on the balcony to read. Maybe very early in the morning, but it stays hot til late. Stays at 77 at night. 

I can't wait for all the bugs to come in and try to cool down.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

OMG--I totally get you.  We went to San Antonio for vacation last year--in August.  I was born there, but hadn't been there in 35 years or so.

We thought we were going to die.  Really DIE.  Sea World was great, but dragging ourselves around in that heat...

I feel for you.  Is there anything that can be done about your AC?  Maybe you can use it as an excuse to eat lots of ice cream


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahaha.......

Here, in Ohio, it's either too hot or too cold.  I moved here from Florida and never looked back.

I love the seasons.  (Not real fond of driving in snow, though, lol)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is coolish here in the PNW.....low 70s. It is supposed to hit 100 this weekend.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We're having a little heat wave in southern Maine right now which is unusual for us, this early in the season. It was up to 94 yesterday, also hot today (don't know the exact temp) and supposed to be hot tomorrow. Then it will cool off on Thursday.

Right before Memorial Day I splurged and bought two air conditioners for my office. We had a one day hot spell then and I thought, "I am not going to be miserable and sticky for even one day this summer!" My office has terrible air flow so it can feel like an oven when it gets hot outside. Up until now, I have muddled through with a fan (although I did have an a/c in the bigger office where my admin sits).

Today, I was very glad I splurged last month. Cool and comfortable all day while I worked on a miserable project. If I had been roasting it would have been unbearable. LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

90's and humid and gross here.  Hubby keeps reading the temperatures in San Diego which doesn't help any...

Betsy


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Count me in the melting group . . . of course, we are hot here in the Phoenix area from late April through mid-October but this weekend we are expecting 116-117 F.  That's pretty hot, even for here. 
Needless to say, once it gets above 110, I am down for the count.  Even with AC, those temps just get to you!
Lilith


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> It is coolish here in the PNW.....low 70s. It is supposed to hit 100 this weekend.


Whoa, that 100 degrees is for Wenatchee, right?  I think those of us in the Puget Sound area are projected the highest at 85-86 on tuesday (so far). 

Tris


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

We had June Gloom almost all day today (four miles inland from the Pacific).  I have no A/C.

I remember Detroit in the 50's in the summer, with no A/C.. we'd have given a lot for 70's at night.

I well remember a business trip that had me landing in Atlanta at midnight and it was 100 and humid and then a week later I flew to Lexington, KY and again it was 100 when I landed late at night.  Whew!

It is 68 (or a bit lower) now and I can hear the fireworks at  Disneyland to the north..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Lately it's been mid to upper 80s with humidity in the western Chicago 'burbs.  Few storms have blown through over the past few days.  Hot, but not too uncomfortable.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Lilith said:


> Count me in the melting group . . . of course, we are hot here in the Phoenix area from late April through mid-October but this weekend we are expecting 116-117 F. That's pretty hot, even for here.
> Needless to say, once it gets above 110, I am down for the count. Even with AC, those temps just get to you!
> Lilith


Yeah really not looking forward to the temps this weekend. Going to a pool party Sat. with the family and now I'm thinking we might have to use a whole bottle of sunblock.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

High 80's and high humidity here in northern Indiana.  Heat index is supposed to be 98 today...ugh. The last couple of days have been awful. Once you step foot outside you are immediately wet. Storms have gone thru as well. But I'll gladly take this weather over the cold!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Supposed to be 101 today here. SOOO glad we are flying back out to San Francisco today, where it will be mid to upper 60's and sunny through the weekend.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotcha' all beat...

I live in rural Nevada next to Death Valley.
We are expecting 115-118 this week end; Death Valley will be in the 120s

Oh yeah, I know; "Its a DRY heat"....well so is a pizza oven ! giggle

We desert rats treat the next couple of months, like the rest you treat Winter....stay inside. But honest, the rest of the year, desert life is true Paradise.

Keep Kool everyone !!...and be careful....heat is a killer !


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Will be in the 60's again today, but starting tomorrow it's going to get "hot"- mid to high 80s.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not horrible here in north NJ, but last few days have been in the low to mid 90s, with enough humidity to make it feel more like 100, though a decent amount of breeze to keep it from being unbearable. However, being in one of the most densely populated parts of the country, that has meant daily air quality alerts (mainly ozone, I expect).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It is cool now but will be warmer in N. California. There is no humidity, so it feels good and morning, evening, nights with Pacific Ocean breeze are always cool.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

It is hot, but actually no so bad today since it's a little overcast. Temp is 90 with a heat index of 99.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

98 today and 102 tomorrow...typical for this time of year in southwest Colorado.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi there.  We are having the same temps as you and these evening thunderstorms do not help just drives up the humidity.   All I have is an evap cooler and the house is staying at about 81 degrees.   I am in a slightly drier area than you.
I got all excited last night, my husband said he was gonna pull up the 10 day forecast, when I looked it was showing mid 80's.  Turns out that he had clicked on the hourly forecast and that 84 was scheduled for 3AM.  I am up in Odessa, TX.

Ok crappy AC in San Antonio, Put some wet washclothes in the refrigerator in the morning.  Around 10ish AM start taking them out of the frig and wiping your head with them.

Our AC broke in August in San Antonio when I lived there.  I just took my very pregnant self to the apartment office and made myself comfortable on their couch.   They fixed the AC.


Editing to add:  Make sure you have plenty of water in the frig.  To all those in the heat remember to drink water.  Preferably a gallon or more.  Or if you want to drink cokes and tea, do one coke or tea then one water.  It is too easy to get dehydrated.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Gotcha' all beat...
> 
> I live in rural Nevada next to Death Valley.
> We are expecting 115-118 this week end; Death Valley will be in the 120s
> ...


You know, I've always been mystified by that "It's a dry heat" rationale. LOL.

L


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Yes, it's called Summer and I love it. 
I would rather it be hot than deal with the cold weather anytime.
Really, the Summer so far in the South hasn't been that hot as of yet. Seems like it has been cooler on certain days because I could feel that cool air in the winds blowing in from somewhere.
Although, we have July around he corner and then the dog days of August coming, I'm sure it will be "shake n bake" in the weeks ahead. The humidity in the Southern states makes the heat almost unbearable when the temperatures do rise close to 100 degrees.
That's why we have ice cold watermelons and sweet tea to keep us hydrated. I remember eating watermelon on the floor next to a box fan when I was a boy. It was just as hot then as it gets now. The reason why weather seems so extreme now is because the technological advances from yesteryear have made the whole world one close knit community.
Brother James in Siberia can text Sister Anna Bell in The Congo about the cold weather and she to him about the heat wave in the Congo. Add to that the World News Media outlets and "Bam," they claiming it is from "Global Warming" which use to be the threat of another "Ice Age Coming." 
It's just weather, which will constantly change until we all are in our graves and the grand children and great grand children will be talking about how hot it is and how much it is costing them to heat their homes because of the cold winters.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tris said:


> Whoa, that 100 degrees is for Wenatchee, right?  I think those of us in the Puget Sound area are projected the highest at 85-86 on tuesday (so far).
> 
> Tris


Sorry to panic you, *Tris*. Yes the 100 degrees is for Wenatchee and central WA.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You know, I've always been mystified by that "It's a dry heat" rationale. LOL.
> 
> L


For me dry heat is bearable. I went to Laughlin, NV a few years ago & it was very windy & hot. I stepped off the plane it felt like I was blasted with a gigantic blow-dryer... the temp was 116! it was a shock to my system, not as bad as I had thought, it was bearable. In south Louisiana we have many unbearable days, so hot & humid that it's stifling, you have trouble breathing & are drenched with sweat in a matter of minutes. I didn't feel any of that with that 116 degree dry heat.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I live in the Texas desert.  Many of us out here just have swamp or evaporative coolers.  They work great and keep the houses about 20 degrees or more cooler than outside when the humidity is low.  Now if we have an evening shower when it is 100 degrees outside then the coolers are about useless.  Right now the outside temp shows to be 99 and the inside temp is about 83.
Our weather says mainly clear tonight but a stray thunderstorm is possible.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a different between the dry heat and the moist heat. It can be in the 90's here and when the humidity is high, I can literally barely breath. I lived in Oklahoma for years and there it was more dry and I could function ok in 100 +. It was hotter than heck and I didn't even have AC in my car then. Just a T roof I basically just took out and drove around like that. 

I could never do that here in San Antonio. Its like the air is thick and I don't know, its just hard to breathe. Much more sweating.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You know, I've always been mystified by that "It's a dry heat" rationale. LOL.
> 
> L


If it's 95F and 35% humidity, your perspiration can evaporate more easily and do what it's supposed to do: cool you off. When it's 95F and 95% humidity, your perspiration just makes you wet while doing nothing to cool you off. The dangerous part about a dry heat (that is not "pizza oven" hot so that you _know_ you are hot  ) is that you can feel reasonably comfortable in it until you drop over from dehydration. Thus when you're outside in that dry heat doing something, you want to keep drinking water even if you're feeling fine.

Several years ago I was hiking around a state park near Phoenix, feeling fine and sipping some water from my liter bottle every few minutes. I felt completely comfortable until I got back into my car, closed the door, and suddenly was away from any sort of breeze: I went from dry to drenched in sweat in about 30 seconds, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It has barely reached 90 here in FL a couple of times, but I'm sure mid to high 90's are coming soon. I rarely look at the weather this time of year. I just set the a/c to 79 and walk the dog in the early morning and late evening. I have ceiling fans in every room, too, and that helps keep the a/c bills down.

I've lived in FL for over 50 years, about a third of that with no a/c in the house or the car.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My outdoor thermometer reads 97, the bank display said 100, and the humidity is so high it might as well be raining.  I'm in the melting crowd.

The central air is set on 78, fans are circulating, and I am in the non air-conditioned basement because it must be at least 10 degrees cooler down here.  This is August "State Fair" weather, not typical of Iowa in June at all.

However yucky it is outside, though, in another hour I will be at the ball field, sitting on the bleachers watching my 3-year old grandson "play" in his first t-ball game!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I live in San Francisco, so it never gets hot enough to cook an egg on the sidewalk, but its warm for SF (low to mid 70s, haha) with 70% humidity. And we don't have AC's here luckily there is a nice cross breeze.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, it isn't quite that hot here in Chicago, yet, but the dew points and humidity have been so high that it is uncomfortable.  And we keep getting hit with severe thunderstorms - day after day after day - high winds, heavy rains and hail.  Rivers are overflowing here and everything is just drenched.  The mosquitoes are bad and the bugs are bad.  It's miserable.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Detroit with 99% humidity and high temps even late at night was unbearable.. we did have a huge 50" fan in the front attic (the house was a bungalow with one big room upstairs and two attic areas.. so we'd leave doors and windows open throughout the house and turn on that fabulous fan.. very low droning and it did help but still.. icky sticky and mosquitoes too..  lived there for 9 years until I was 13.

I spend several years going to Yuma AZ quite often, summer and winter, dry, HOT, toasty  bad but usually was A/C.  During monsoon season they get more humidity.

All of AZ of course has been "modified".. as in my older cousin had sever asthma and he and his mom moved to Tucson where he wasn't allergic and it was dry but over the years people didn't value what was there and put in lawns, planted non-native trees, bushes, plants .. so it isn't the haven for those with allergies and such that it once was.

So Cal.. depends where.. so me areas of course are  super hot/dry, or hot/humid.  I have mostly coastal climate which is usually nicer.. certainly warmer than San Francisco.  I still remember the vacation in the 50's when we came from Detroit out to Disneyland/ So Cal and then up to San Francisco.  My mom had been told to bring jackets/coats and the only place we needed them was.. San Francisco.  I think we went through Oregon and at least touched Washington, but not much time spent in Pacific NW.  I've been to Portland as an adult and to  Seattle and nearby areas, and up to Orcas and San Juan Island (LOVED those places).

Also been to Florida as a kid hot/humid, as an adult Ft Lauderdale for a conference.. hot/humid/lightning/thunder and Key West to visit friends.. loved it..

On my two month driving trip, other than rain/snow in Wyoming I had extraordinary weather.. I left N. Cal the morning of the OJ Verdict and got home just before Thanksgiving.  In Maine (Saco, Portland, mostly Brunswick and the location of LL Bean too) it was said to be amazing that roses were still blooming.. it was beautiful.. also stunning in VT and NH.  And in NC, gorgeous, the Smokies.  Even later I was in New Orleans and they all said I hit the jackpot with the stellar weather, yet it wasn't jam packed with people.  I've seen many places in good and bad weather.  Even camped in Death Valley in December once and it was beautiful, haunting and empty.

And I agree, it is all just.. weather.  When I took physical geography we were taught that warming/cooling.. heck we might be in one of many cycles that were just a glitch in a huge cycle .. so we had no way of telling where we were or where we were going but it was quite certain that at some point the earth  wouldn't support life as we know it and that was just the way it is and would be, for ever and ever, amen. 


And there you have the braindump of a tired human being, after pretty decent day... sunny and warm.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NapCat said:


> ...
> We desert rats treat the next couple of months, like the rest you treat Winter....stay inside. But honest, the rest of the year, desert life is true Paradise!
> ...


A few weeks ago it became too hot to run outside; I am training to run for a half marathon in November and another in January. I have finally set up a treadmill in the living room under the ceiling fan with another fan blowing on me from the side. When I checked on the Web for half and marathon training using a treadmill, most of the sites mentioned winter and snow as the reason to run on a treadmill. I did NOT see heat or concern about running into rattlesnakes in the early morning or evening hours!  (I tried running with a headlamp; it was good enough to see where I was going but not good enough to spot snakes when running.)

We have a window air conditioner and a box fan in the chicken coop. The coop also has a roof turbine fan and a mist line spraying water on the roof all day. More mist lines are around the outside of the pens and they are shaded by large mesquite trees. This has kept the high temperature inside the coop down to 91°F so far. I am hoping we can keep the coop temperature below 100°F when it gets hotter this weekend.

30% chance of rain is predicted for July 3rd. I am looking forward to rain.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

We are going to be as high as 117 until Tuesday....I go back to working during the day tomorrow. I would not mind if I was night shift cuz the sun would have already peaked by the time I go to work.
I don't think theplans to fish this weekend still stand. So much for breaking in the paddle board

The funny thing I have not been using the ac in the car all week and that is with the Windows classes I was in "it's just in the 90s  " mind set

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got an email from our electric provider.... temps are spiking this weekend and they're asking for conservation - don't use appliances between 4-8 pm (translation: order pizza for dinner), turn the thermostat to 78+ (done), use indirect fans (or, in my peri-menopausal state DIRECT fan*S*  ).

What this means is that it's IMPERATIVE that we stay inside and READ  . I'm all for ANY and ALL excuses to have to read. 


That's my new summer mantra ... "Stay cool - Read a Kindle"


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am all about staying in and reading.  . Well, when I don't have to go out and work and bring home food. I did my shopping early this morning and I am off this weekend. So read it is. 

Hubby thinks we should go out to a park and hang out and grill. I am like, um, no.  
104 today and it says 108 for tomorrow. Yeah, let me just sit outside in the middle of somewhere baking while firing up the coals. How about a nice jog or hike while we are at it.  

Grilling will be done on my balcony with my big foreman on a stand grill. 

I had them come yesterday to try to get the AC upstairs to as good as it gets. There was some filling of freon, or whatever its called and it did need some. So its better than it was. I still won't turn the temp down though. I have to set it at 77 because of the location of the thermostat. That gives me somewhere between 78-80 upstairs. I don't think its possible to get it much lower than that. It would have to run 24/7, maybe then another degree. It costs us already an arm and a leg each summer just to run this old AC system. 

Downstairs is a bit better, there is another unit. So I have to pay for two AC's. 

I got one box fan for upstairs to help out and I think I'll get another one. It works really good and Amazon had a sale on it. We have ceiling fans, but not in the loft area or the dining area and kitchen.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so glad to see all your AC needed was some Freon (and yes you got that right).  My idea of cooking is throw a meatloaf in the crockpot so I don't heat up the house.  So I am off to do that and then I am gonna read a while.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I am so glad to see all your AC needed was some Freon (and yes you got that right). My idea of cooking is throw a meatloaf in the crockpot so I don't heat up the house. So I am off to do that and then I am gonna read a while.


I could use a recipe for that meatloaf. I have a crockpot and I can make some things in it, like chili. But I am at a loss what else to make in it.

The freon sure helped, but our AC is still nothing like what I feel in other folks home. The system is just old. I think the upstairs was put in somewhere shortly after the apartments where build, which was 1983 or so. And because I am on 2nd and 3rd floor in a townhome that has no insulation of any kind, it just not efficient. They tell me because the wires and stuff has to run up the side and to the 3rd floor, it loses some of its power. I have no clue about AC's, so what do I know. 
I think they are just old and the compressor part, or whatever the thing is inside the bathroom ceiling that makes the noise and spins and drips the water, is as old as the apartments.

At least its blowing somewhat cold now, cool more like it. It was not doing much of that before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Violent thunderstorm here....hopefully the gross heat will break.  Power flashed off once.  Rain is a deluge, but it seems to be letting up.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> I could use a recipe for that meatloaf. I have a crockpot and I can make some things in it, like chili. But I am at a loss what else to make in it.
> 
> The freon sure helped, but our AC is still nothing like what I feel in other folks home. The system is just old. I think the upstairs was put in somewhere shortly after the apartments where build, which was 1983 or so. And because I am on 2nd and 3rd floor in a townhome that has no insulation of any kind, it just not efficient. They tell me because the wires and stuff has to run up the side and to the 3rd floor, it loses some of its power. I have no clue about AC's, so what do I know.
> I think they are just old and the compressor part, or whatever the thing is inside the bathroom ceiling that makes the noise and spins and drips the water, is as old as the apartments.
> ...


I must admit I had to laugh at because the wires run up the side of the building it loses power. It doesn't work that way. Now yes being on the 3rd floor you will be warmer than on the first floor but that has to do with heat rising. Sorry my family has been in the ac business since the early 1960's. It should not drip water at least not inside. But yes if the AC was put in 1983, yes it is probably getting close to dying. Now on to the meatloaf recipe.

1 lb ground beef, little salt and pepper, 1/2 cup milk and a cup of soft bread crumbs. Mix them together. Now this one calls for the sauce to be 2 tbls brown sugar, 2 tbls vinegar, 3 tbls worcestershire sauce and a cup of ketchup.
Mix the sauce ingredients in the slow cooker then put the meatloaf in. Stir around and cook on high for 3-4 hours or low about 6 to 8 hours.

I have other meatloaf recipes too for a slow cooker.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am glad I don't live in any of those places, dry heat notwithstanding! LOL.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think once you hit 110 or more, it doesn't matter if its dry or wet heat. Its just   hot.

You win NapCat.  

Thanks for the recipe cinisajoy. Looks easy enough for me. I assume I just slap the meats into some loaf shape of sorts. It won't fall apart? I think I even have all the ingredients in the house on a usual day. I always like recipes with easy ingredients. Maybe we need to have a crockpot thread somewhere. There is one for the rice cooker I think. 

And I know they are full of it with the wires and stuff running upstairs with the AC. I mean I might not know much about how AC works, but I know they always come up with really stupid stuff here to get out of not working on something. But as a renter, there isn't much one can do. It wasn't like the AC wasn't working at all, it just wasn't/isn't working on full speed. They won't replace anything here unless it has flames coming out, or so it seems.  

The dripping happens where the units are on the insides. Here they all do that. There is a big door in my bathroom ceilings and they put foam into it and once in a while I get the water just coming out onto the carpet. Yes, they put carpet in the sink area of these apartments the geniuses.  
So sometimes when it runs and runs and runs during summer, I have to keep an eye on the condensation. Like I said, its all original stuff. Heck, I still have to use the original stove and its a piece of you know what. They won't change it out without paying the premium rent update. My fridge has the fake wooden handles for crying out loud.  

But hey, we have really large closets.  . I just don't have the money to move and I been looking for a house for like 2 years.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

It's HOT where I live!  I'm about 20 miles south of San Francisco and our usually moderate climate has gone on vacation!  It's 93 outside which might not seem too bad to all of you however, A/C here is pretty rare - unless you're at a grocery store or movie theater.  Hubby and I tried to go out to eat after a work meeting but being served hot food in a hot restaurant was an unpleasant experience (no ventilation and the kitchen open to the dining area).  My house is "cool" at 83 degrees right now but it's still rising.  It's not supposed to drop into the 60's until about 1am.  

Funny enough, I always go to Vegas in August and the heat there doesn't bug me but perhaps that's because I go from A/C room to A/C casino to amazing pool!  I feel sad for my kitties.... they're wearing fur coats and I can't do much to help them cool off.  They won't drink water if there's ice in it and obviously they can't take a cold bath.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I worked in this 118 at the Starbucks drive thru and its so busy I couldn't really close the window....I was order taker..not window not much say there. It got hotter further in my shift as we got more and more direct sun light in the drive corner. Luckily I adore my co-workers and regulars finding something fun and uplifting despite all the stress of the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

What is this A/C that you all speak of?  Ha!   It's in the low 90s today and tomorrow in the Seattle area.  I'm SO glad I don't live on the on the top floor of my building!  My windows are wide open for the very light breeze, and I'm about to go sit infront of my large cylinder fan with my book to relax until dinner.  I did a couple of errands today, and got a blast of freeze.  Only my home, like SO many in Seattle, we do not have A/C.  I think I only know of two people...  We have a heat warning until Tuesday night, so many are at the beach, public buildings (ex. libraries, community centers, etc.), and business (ex. malls, supermarket, etc.).

Tris


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Tris*, I am in Wenatchee where it was 95 today. The dry heat makes it OK to be out for a bit. Of course, over here we have A/C. Some of my most miserable days have been spent in Seattle at friend's houses with no A/C when in it is 85 over there. We are supposed to get in the triple digits early this week. We keep the house at 73-75, and it is very comfortable inside.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, I can finally say it's HOT here!  95 in Central Oregon.  I have never been so happy about a new heat pump!  Only place outside that was comfy was the hammock!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, you poor peoples.    Been hot here at times lately, but nothing like the Southwest and Northwest (??!!).  Today and tomorrow here in the Chicago area -- beautiful, sunny, in the 70s.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My air conditioner broke down Friday evening. It was a sweltering night, even with all the fans on.  Luckily I was able to get a repairman in on Saturday but I had to pay him overtime rates. I'm soooo glad we're up and running again.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> There is a big door in my bathroom ceilings and they put foam into it and once in a while I get the water just coming out onto the carpet. Yes, they put carpet in the sink area of these apartments the geniuses.


It is supposed to be cool here today only about 80.

Now there is a worse place than the bathroom to put carpet. That would be the kitchen. My grandmother put carpet in the kitchen. We now have tile.


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a sauna where I live. It is to be expected, July is our 3-digit month.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, my wife and I made it to PA - but it is NOT hot here.  A bit humid, maybe, but it has been stormy and rainy and cool the entire time.  I guess that is better than melting.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to make a solar oven tonight and see what I can get to cook here. Just like elementary school 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's hot in London, England ... FINALLY!!! Winter seemed to last forever, going on until mid-May. We've had one of the worst Junes I've ever known -- thick grey cloud, bad squally winds, loads of rain, cold evenings. I mean, I know we're pretty famous for bad weather in the UK, but this has been totally beyond any joke.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I do not want to say it is really hot here, BUT, there was a public service report to take down hummingbird feeders. If the feeder is in the sun, the nectar can reach temperatures that will burn their little tongues !!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NapCat said:


> I do not want to say it is really hot here, BUT, there was a public service report to take down hummingbird feeders. If the feeder is in the sun, the nectar can reach temperatures that will burn their little tongues !!


That, and the need to change the food daily, is why I plant salvia, butterfly bush, desert willow, and other plants that have flowers that hummingbirds like. I suspect that in addition to being too hot, the nectar in feeders probably spoils quicker in the heat as well.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

NapCat said:


> I do not want to say it is really hot here, BUT, there was a public service report to take down hummingbird feeders. If the feeder is in the sun, the nectar can reach temperatures that will burn their little tongues !!


Hummingbirds are amazing little creatures. I watched a documentary on them and was educated.

Believe it or not, they catch bugs, too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At the beginning of the week it was cool and rainy. That weather took a vacation and yesterday and today have been brutal, at least in terms of Maine weather. Right now the thermometer says 96.6. Ugh. I made my husband put the air conditioner in the bedroom window. You know it's hot when that happens.

Two more days of this are predicted, with cooling temps on Monday. I don't like this weather at all. My heat tolerance evaporates at about 85 degrees.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been working drive all week and its been 110+. Also there is a fire outside of Vegas best Kyle canyon

View from work









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

How's things going out there in the heat?  The country is so divided right now.  Here in the Midwest and points East - we can't stop the rain.  I just came from PA and the whole state seems flooded - but it's relatively cool.  The other half of the country still has drought problems and it's burning up.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

balaspa said:


> How's things going out there in the heat? The country is so divided right now. Here in the Midwest and points East - we can't stop the rain. I just came from PA and the whole state seems flooded - but it's relatively cool. The other half of the country still has drought problems and it's burning up.


Texas weather since May hot, cold, dry, wet no lets be dry again. 90 sounds good today but tomorrow let's have a high of 46. 
Week before last was in the 100's then last week was 70's to 80's. Oh and let's throw in a dust storm then decide to sprinkle some water on the dust because brown is a good color for everything.
Now we are back to the 90's.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After 3 days of wretchedly hot temps (wretchedly hot for Maine, that is) today is much more pleasant. 82 right now and cloudy. Cloudy is fine with me! My husband is complaining about the humidity but it is not bothering me. I'm just glad the temperature is below 90.

I don't think I could ever live easily in a place like Florida, Texas, or Arizona. I suppose I could get used to it, buy a whole new wardrobe, have central air and maybe a pool, but that's not what I am used to.

L


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I will take heat over nasty, windy, snowy cold any day of the week!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CatherineM said:


> I will take heat over nasty, windy, snowy cold any day of the week!!!


Yeah, I say that every time I call my mother in Germany. I haven't seen real snow in years and I haven't had to shovel it to find my car. I haven't slid down a road into a ditch in a long time either. 
I don't miss having to drag wood inside to heat up the house. I didn't have running warm water or a heating system when I lived in Germany. Wood stoves and oil stoves. 
I don't miss the weeks and weeks of dreary rainy darkness that makes one want to drown in Schnaps.

So yeah, in reality, I'll take the 100 degrees and not have to deal with all of that again.

But my body has its limits with the heat and humidty.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I say that every time I call my mother in Germany. I haven't seen real snow in years and I haven't had to shovel it to find my car. I haven't slid down a road into a ditch in a long time either.
> I don't miss having to drag wood inside to heat up the house. I didn't have running warm water or a heating system when I lived in Germany. Wood stoves and oil stoves.
> I don't miss the weeks and weeks of dreary rainy darkness that makes one want to drown in Schnaps.
> 
> ...


Yep, I hadn't seen snow in almost 30 years until last winter. I was driving home from work and I was like, whaaaaaaa 

lol, it's fun driving in it. Not.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

111 today.Its been a little bit more humid the last couple of days (by Vegas standards). The wildfire, which is not very far from the area of town I work in, is still burning... covering my car and works patio furniture with ash....Allergies and asthma is acting up to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Today in northern Indiana it's supposed to be 88 and very humid. Chance of storms...again. Weather forecasters have had it easy lately. Every day is the same forecast...hot and chance of storms/rain. Been that way for couple of weeks now I think. I'm really looking forward to a full day of sun, if we ever see that again. I need to do some things in the garden but it is too wet most of the time.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In Chicago it is hot and humid.  So uncomfortable.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks like it's snowing in Vegas....but it is ash. Thank goodness I have off the next couple of days. Its hard to breathe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Vegas. I hope your situation get better soon. Nothing worse than when you can't breathe.  .  I can relate. 

Is the fire still going?


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of hot temperatures, I saw this on Facebook today, and it made me laugh:
http://tinyurl.com/k8e5p9v


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely melting here now. In the 90's and with the humidity heat indexes are in the 100s. Ugh...as soon as you step foot outside you are drenched. I feel so bad for those without AC as I don't know how it's even possible in this mess. We're supposed to get relief this weekend with temps down into the 80s again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am so sorry Vegas. I hope your situation get better soon. Nothing worse than when you can't breathe. . I can relate.
> 
> Is the fire still going?


Last weekend we got a bit of rain which help get the fire under control. They are still working on it but it is mostly contained. People got to go home today. Though the ash is still in the city the rain (which transformed into flash floods) pushed the ash around my route to work my white car...was coated and smelled like a campfire for a bit. Breathing is back to normal.

The Starbucks I am located has been brewing gallons of coffee since the fire started. Partners around the valley has been donating coffee and teas to those fighting the fire. 
Its still hot here though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes!  The first official heatwave has been hitting Chicago all week making sleep almost impossible and causing the mold count to shoot way up so my allergies are driving me insane.  

The heatwave is supposed to break tomorrow, but, joy of joys (note sarcasm) - we get severe thunderstorms beforehand.

I want winter back!


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

It's pathetically warm where I am, considering it's supposed to be *winter*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

We're doing around 89-92 F these days in Croatia - we had terrible heat wave a month ago when it was going well over 100. We brought out fans (I think I've learned couple of days ago a Japanese word for it - senpuki), air conditioning, but we were melting all over the place.
I really hope we're done with this; but during the summer in Europe, if it's not blazingly hot, there are floods, so, take your pick


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Leslie said:


> After 3 days of wretchedly hot temps (wretchedly hot for Maine, that is) today is much more pleasant. 82 right now and cloudy. Cloudy is fine with me! My husband is complaining about the humidity but it is not bothering me. I'm just glad the temperature is below 90.
> 
> I don't think I could ever live easily in a place like Florida, Texas, or Arizona. I suppose I could get used to it, buy a whole new wardrobe, have central air and maybe a pool, but that's not what I am used to.
> 
> L


It was hot in Maine again this weekend. Hotter here than in Florida. Crazy!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

It's in the eighties and low nineties in Sarasota and I'm loving it. Never goes up to a hundred here. Spent over two months in Europe this spring and was I ever glad to get back to hot, humid Florida. Humidity beats a cold rain any day.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It is supposed to be 102 today.  We are taking the 4 grandsons to The Great Sand Dunes National Park tomorrow.  I think we may pass out.  I have visions of walking in the hot sand.  Think I will take a chair and watch them climb to their heart's content.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

prairiesky said:


> It is supposed to be 102 today. We are taking the 4 grandsons to The Great Sand Dunes National Park tomorrow. I think we may pass out. I have visions of walking in the hot sand. Think I will take a chair and watch them climb to their heart's content.


Take plenty of water. Take more water than you think you will need. Like at least 5 gallons. Make that 1 gallon per person. And please find shade at some point.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont forget your electrolytes, too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Every day in Tallahassee starts the same, with skies empty of everything but the brilliant blue. By noon we get an inch of rain. This does not cool things down, it steams them up. Later on, in the "cool of the evening" (85 degrees), it will rain again. Around three in the morning, we will finish the day with a thunderstorm.

It is no coincidence that air conditioning was invented 50 miles from here, in Apalachicola. 

True fact: Statuary Hall, in the Capitol Building, has one statue for every state in the Union. That person is supposed to represent what's best about your state. Virginia has Thomas Jefferson. Pennsylvania has Bejamin Franklin. Florida has Dr. John Gorrie, the inventor of air conditioning. Who better?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The summer in N. California is not bad. Low humidity and cool nights keeps it pleasant.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Great Sand Dunes National Park was amazing....must see to believe.  The boys and my husband climbed...I watched.  Perhaps the best part of the day was Zappata Falls which is just a few miles from the Dunes.  It was a miserable climb but as soon as we got to the falls area, the air was cooler.  The water was ice cold so the boys loved it.  They climbed along the creek to the base of the falls.  We all had a great time and I appreciate your advice.  We stayed hydrated.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

prairiesky said:


> Great Sand Dunes National Park was amazing....must see to believe. The boys and my husband climbed...I watched. Perhaps the best part of the day was Zappata Falls which is just a few miles from the Dunes. It was a miserable climb but as soon as we got to the falls area, the air was cooler. The water was ice cold so the boys loved it. They climbed along the creek to the base of the falls. We all had a great time and I appreciate your advice. We stayed hydrated.


Oh. I had not looked to see where this park was. I was thinking something like this. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/monahans-sandhills 
There are no trees, (ok a few mesquites), no creeks or anything else like that. This is why I was so adamant about the water.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

moving truck was supposed to deliver at 9 this morning, so I kicked off the AC, opened the door, and waited.
1pm he finally arrived... this is how I feel:


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

My section of Florida will be in the high 80s all week. Although many think of Florida as hot all the time, it's often cooler than other  parts of the country as they soar into the high 90s or even more than 100. But the humidity can be a little much in summer. I stepped outside this morning at 7 am and it was like walking into a steam bath. The sun wasn't even up yet. Blech!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This past weekend we got.to be under  hundre..but  it was raining so it was humid. It was nice to go with the sun beating down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Mid-eighties, and clouding up for the first thunderstorm of the day. The outside cats have already communicated their desire to come in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I caught the bingo bug. So now I will be justifying my visits to some cold local casino with this hobby....so as my coworkers worded it. "We got out of the heat, got to sit down, and it came with two cold beers" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I live outside of Las Vegas.  

108 today (we are in a cold phase)

I think the high so far this summer was at about 113 to 117.

When there is no wind, it isn't unpleasant. 

When there is wind (like today) -- it feels like you are living in a blow dryer set on hot.

Sheila


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

93 in the shade and fixin' to thunder, rain and blow. Won't cool things off. Just make 'em steamy.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

94 degrees and not gonna rain today. The humidity is still 80%, though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

99 today and its like a sauna outside. Back to 100 by Wednesday. 

I am just glad I have a somewhat working upstairs AC now. First time in years I can get the temp to a steady 78. Anything below that is fantasy land for me.  . 

I have become the watering hole for my squirrel friends. They run up on my balconies and I have to feed and water them and then they lay around on my furniture lounging.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ack, 97 degrees today. 36 celcius. 
I don't think it got much below 70 at night even. I got up this morning and it was already hot. 

Its not even May yet.  

Same tomorrow and then we'll get a "front" and it will be high 70's low 80's by end of week. Then back to 91 by weekend. But 97, come on. Ugh.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol....we can send you some cool breezes, Atunah! I'd gladly trade you for some warm air.   We've seen a few days near 70 but the majority of our days are still in the 50's or low 60's, with either horrible winds or rain. The only "melting" we have experienced lately is finally all the snow we had over the winter! We are SO ready for some heat....send it our way! We don't need it to be in the 90s, but the 70s would sure be welcome here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Lol....we can send you some cool breezes, Atunah! I'd gladly trade you for some warm air.  We've seen a few days near 70 but the majority of our days are still in the 50's or low 60's, with either horrible winds or rain. The only "melting" we have experienced lately is finally all the snow we had over the winter! We are SO ready for some heat....send it our way! We don't need it to be in the 90s, but the 70s would sure be welcome here.


I could send you 20 degrees of warm air today and still have plenty left. 

96.6 right now. Its like a Sauna outside. And I was trying to grow some spinach in my Earthboxes. . The seedlings do not look happy, even in the shade. The peppers are singing hallelujah on the other hand. . Now I just need to get rid of the darn aphids that came out in the thousands because of this fast hot weather. I don't think I have ever seen that many bugs on one leaf, every leaf.

I'll get a little break starting tomorrow at 87. By the weekend, back to 94. I might as well get used to it. 
The same procedure as every year.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I could send you 20 degrees of warm air today and still have plenty left.
> 
> 96.6 right now. Its like a Sauna outside. And I was trying to grow some spinach in my Earthboxes. . The seedlings do not look happy, even in the shade. The peppers are singing hallelujah on the other hand. . Now I just need to get rid of the darn aphids that came out in the thousands because of this fast hot weather. I don't think I have ever seen that many bugs on one leaf, every leaf.
> 
> ...


We'll take the 20 degrees of heat! That would put both of us in the "happy medium" category.  It seems it's usually too cold or too hot these days...hard to find the perfect spot for very long. But I feel lucky every time I hear about tornados tearing up towns....I'll take the cooler weather instead.

Hope you get some relief soon, Atunah! I can't imagine if it is already that hot, what does July look like??


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

In the 90s this week, forecast to drop back down to the 70s next week. "Summer, she's coming on strong..."


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Mid 80s here, so it was hot enough to crank up the AC - San Francisco style, meaning, I had to use the long stick thingy to open up the roof panel windows:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ha, that's funny Alan. That is it as far as AC with you guys? I groan each year with the money we have to pay just to keep from melting around here. But then I know the other extreme well, having grown up in Bavaria. I think the only AC anyone had there was my brother in the computer room at his job. And it was a free standing one. Cars don't have AC there either. At least none of ours did. The more expensive ones may have some climate control thingy. 

I would have been more happy with a medium, but I had no choice in picking where I was going to live. Texas would not have been on the top of my list.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Ha, that's funny Alan. That is it as far as AC with you guys? I groan each year with the money we have to pay just to keep from melting around here. But then I know the other extreme well, having grown up in Bavaria. I think the only AC anyone had there was my brother in the computer room at his job. And it was a free standing one. Cars don't have AC there either. At least none of ours did. The more expensive ones may have some climate control thingy.
> 
> I would have been more happy with a medium, but I had no choice in picking where I was going to live. Texas would not have been on the top of my list.


San Francisco weather is mostly like Spring/Fall all year round. It never gets too hot or too cold, so it's nice, but none of the houses have A/C, at least I've yet to see one with A/C. You don't need it. It does get chilly, but having moved from Minnesota they don't really know what cold is here. Minnesota had both extremes below zero in the winter, snow, ice, and then very hot and humid in the summer. SF is just nice and steady all year round.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I would like San Francisco. Couldn't afford to live in a place like that, but sounds nice.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here we go again. Groan. Like all this rain wasn't bad enough here in Texas, 

its currently 99.3 degrees and feels like 110 it says. . Come on, its May.

Ugh


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Here we go again. Groan. Like all this rain wasn't bad enough here in Texas,
> 
> its currently 99.3 degrees and feels like 110 it says. . Come on, its May.
> 
> Ugh


Now we get both hot and humid.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Now we get both hot and humid.


I am fighting the mold like crazy right now. Ugh. Old apartments, hot, wet. Sigh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

86 and rising here on the treasure coast. I think it's actually hotter inside than outside. I have the a/c set at 78 and rarely put it lower than that.

It's also been dry, dry, dry. Very little rain although there is some nice cloud build-up from time to time. Such a tease.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

And this morning woke up to low 60's and a storm.
Gotta love Texas weather.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its already 87 and not quite 10 am. Feels like 97. That is often the problem here, its so sticky and heavy it feels hotter than it is. We are getting storms apparently again late afternoon and evening. Or so it says. Cause the one thing we really need is more rain.  

At least we have grass on the grounds now with all that rain. We have had years were all there was was dirt and dried hay. There were spots and areas I thought for sure they'd never have any grass ever again. But its all green now. Well mostly.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Its already 87 and not quite 10 am. Feels like 97. That is often the problem here, its so sticky and heavy it feels hotter than it is. We are getting storms apparently again late afternoon and evening. Or so it says. Cause the one thing we really need is more rain.
> 
> At least we have grass on the grounds now with all that rain. We have had years were all there was was dirt and dried hay. There were spots and areas I thought for sure they'd never have any grass ever again. But its all green now. Well mostly.


3 years ago we could not beg for rain. Now, it is the opposite. I am out in the desert and the ground out here is mushy.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Its already 87 and not quite 10 am. Feels like 97. That is often the problem here, its so sticky and heavy it feels hotter than it is. We are getting storms apparently again late afternoon and evening. Or so it says. Cause the one thing we really need is more rain.
> 
> At least we have grass on the grounds now with all that rain. We have had years were all there was was dirt and dried hay. There were spots and areas I thought for sure they'd never have any grass ever again. But its all green now. Well mostly.


Rain doesn't stop soon here, I'll be growing rice in my yard.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

intinst said:


> Rain doesn't stop soon here, I'll be growing rice in my yard.


Ha, yeah. 
We just got another thunderstorm so thunder lighting and oh goody, more rain. Already got the flash flood alarm on my phone. And it looks there is more coming behind that wall.

and there went the power and my router. I just wait to I hit post until it comes back. Sigh.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

intinst said:


> Rain doesn't stop soon here, I'll be growing rice in my yard.


Since Arkansas is the #1 rice-growing state in the U.S., that seems appropriate!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

crebel said:


> Since Arkansas is the #1 rice-growing state in the U.S., that seems appropriate!


True, I won't have to go far for seed, but I don't know if I can get a combine through my gate to the back yard come harvest time!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

It's 11am on Sunday here in Sydney, Australia, and the temperature is 13 degrees C (about 65F) which is freezing and about as cold as it ever gets during daytime here. And it's not even winter until tomorrow!

PS: I'm not expecting any sympathy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

SteveHarrison said:


> It's 11am on Sunday here in Sydney, Australia, and the temperature is 13 degrees C (about 65F) which is freezing and about as cold as it ever gets during daytime here. And it's not even winter until tomorrow!
> 
> PS: I'm not expecting any sympathy


Shall we all send this guy about 5 degrees and some rain?


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Shall we all send this guy about 5 degrees and some rain?


On second thoughts, I'm good...


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful weather here. I hope it lasts... in Washington you never know.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Supposed to hit 100 here for the first time this year. When CA's Central Valley is in a mega drought, the ground, air, everything sizzles.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Good grief! It's supposed to get to 98 today here in Central Oregon.  Very unusual for this early in the season.  Very glad we have a heat pump!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

40F here in Eastern Newfoundland at the moment at 7:50pm, ( got up to nearly 50F this afternoon but dipping fast now) and a frost warning in place for tonight.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, its hot enough for the electric company to shut off my AC. Its some saver program where they get to remotely shut it off for 10 minutes each 30 minutes I think during 3-7 on weekdays. They do that during peak. Of course the problem with that is the old outdated system then has a hard time keeping it at a temperature that is just slightly below a sauna.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, it is hot today which is unusual for N California..


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Only to mid-80s today, not bad. Here in N Texas it'll go over 100 soon enough.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

Savage heat, brutal humidity, and swarms of voracious mosquitoes.

Oh, how I love Southeast Texas


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PLEASE keep in mind the pet safety issue re: cars and hot weather. First aid tips here (just in case):

http://amyshojai.com/pets-heatstroke-first-aid/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We've had heat indexes in the hundreds, 10-15 degrees higher than the temps. Unheard of in my part of the world. But we also had big thunderstorms come through last night and a very nice downpour this afternoon. I hope it lasts.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

107  yesterday;  cooling down to 102 today.......


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

It's always sunny in Florida!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its so hot right now. Even the squirrels are hot. On my balcony I just found one of my friends.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep, Super Hot here in Houston, Texas. Usually is this time of year, ha!
low 100's already, with more to come. WE NEED RAIN or clouds, or something!!!!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Am sitting at my desk with fingerless gloves on, and a blanket over my knees. I'm also wearing the (expected) full complement of clothes. Am in UK. *switches on central heating*


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's almost freezing outside. As in: frozen water kind of freezing. It's winter and it's a cold one.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes! And the rain has stopped so I have to water the garden every. single. day. Yeah.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Over 100 degrees in San Antonio. How did people survive in Texas before air conditioning? They must have been superhuman or something.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Over 100 degrees in San Antonio. How did people survive in Texas before air conditioning? They must have been superhuman or something.


You in San Antonio also? Gah its hot. Says to get 102 today. Wimpers. Good question about no AC. I grew up in Germany and we had some hot summers and nobody there had or still has AC. Just some office buildings to protect stuff. It wasn't of course this hot for this long, although we did have some hot summers where the asphalt in the cracks melted . I remember some summers getting 37 and 40 celsius which is some 98 to 104 F. No AC in house or in the car. Of course my first car when living in Oklahoma didn't have AC either, or heat. .

Its just so much more humid here and it lasts longer with the heat.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Over 100 degrees in San Antonio. How did people survive in Texas before air conditioning? They must have been superhuman or something.


Triple digits here in Southeast Texas as well. I was born in Texas and lived here for the first nineteen years with no AC. Our farmhouses had attic fans, tall ceilings, and lots of windows. I'm completely addicted to AC now though.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, a four-day heat wave is about to start here in Southern California, with temperatures that would reach triple digits. Today, I'll be at home eating some ice cream.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

105 today, 105 tomorrow, 99 by Tuesday but we won't last that long unless we drink ice cold smoothies today and tomorrow............


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

We've been hot in Michigan the last week or so. No where near the triple digits, and only a couple days over 90. Nothing unbearable, but I get hot fast. If you stay in our state you almost have to love the heat because you know it's short lived and the arctic cold air is just around the corner.


----------

